# Dunkeld Aberfeldy cicrular route



## gasinayr (7 Jun 2016)

Meeting my mate from Ballater in Dunkeld at the end of the month to do a day run around Dunkeld / Aberfeldy.
Had a look at O/S maps and found a route on B roads all the way to Aberfeldy, only thing is can't see how you get out of Dunkeld without going on the A9 for about a mile or so.

Anyone familiar with this area for some advise.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2016)

Sustrans Route 77 is your friend
http://www.sustrans.org.uk/ncn/map/route/route-77


----------



## gasinayr (8 Jun 2016)

Thanks Marmion, that answers my query nicely


----------



## gasinayr (2 Jul 2016)

Met up with my mate yesterday, Left Dunkeld on route 77 (b898) to Grandtully excellent coffee stop at the Highland Chocolatier factory shop. Crossed over the Tay to join route 7 to Weem, back across river to Aberfeldy and up the Birks O Aberfeldy ( a long climb that I thought was never going to end ) Down the next valley and Creiff road back to Dunkeld. Great day out apart from the rain and I promise, I never had any chocolate at the factory shop.


----------



## gasinayr (3 Jul 2016)

Thanks again Marmion, the route out of Dunkeld was well signposted on to the B898


----------



## gasinayr (2 Sep 2016)

Mate has been on the phone again, meeting in Dunkeld next Friday, going up to Pitlochry, on to route 7 for Aberfeldy, stop for lunch and back to Dunkeld Via route 77. hope the weather is kind to us


----------



## gasinayr (11 Sep 2016)

Had a great day out on Friday. Met in Dunkeld, up the old A9 onto cycle path to Ballinluig, over the Logierait Bridge, turned right onto route 77 for Grandtully and Aberfeldy. Over the Tay Bridge to Weem, turned right onto route 7 and A827 back to Logierait Bridge. Over the bridge and turned left onto route 77 back to Dunkeld. 38 miles. Got back to the cars and the rain started. With the traffic backed up to Stirling it took me 4 hours to travel home from Dunkeld to Ayr 110 miles. With the constant use of the clutch in the very slow moving traffic after being on the bike, my left leg more or less seized up and I could hardly get out the car when I got home. A hot shower a Curry and a few cans and I was fine. Great day except for traffic !


----------



## snorri (11 Sep 2016)

gasinayr said:


> Had a great day out on Friday.


You've reminded me, it's time I ventured south and visited the silent forebears lying at Grandtully. It's a beautiful bit of the country, I particularly like that section of Route 77 between Dunkeld and Logierait a little later in the year when the autumn colours are at their best.


----------



## gasinayr (12 Sep 2016)

I agree, it's a lovely part of the country. That's the second day up there and my mate has already E mailed with another route he has found so looks like we will be back for round three.


----------



## RudeNot2 (12 Sep 2016)

Lived in Perth for a number of years and still visit regularly. Have my own circuits that I do from Perth city centre and generally pretty quiet as regards traffic. The Caledonia Etape website has a number of training circuits in the area if you're after further suggestions.


----------



## gasinayr (13 Sep 2016)

RudeNot2 said:


> Lived in Perth for a number of years and still visit regularly. Have my own circuits that I do from Perth city centre and generally pretty quiet as regards traffic. The Caledonia Etape website has a number of training circuits in the area if you're after further suggestions.


Thanks for that I'll have a look, mate sent an e mail of a loop from Perth to Creiff and back, think that is a goer next visit


----------



## Slick (13 Sep 2016)

I have family up there, Dunkeld, Birnham and Pitlochry. I've never ventured further than the Stirling area with the bike, but as you say, there is lots of good routes round there as long as you can avoid the dreaded A9. I might try it sometime.


----------

